# reset IE via registry



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Can i reset the internet explorer (version 7 & 8) settings via regedit or cmd?? if yes then please guide me with the detailed steps. 

I am aware of the procedure to reset the IE from internet options. But looking forward to gain more knowledge in doing the same in an advanced mode if there is one. 

Thanks in advance people.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, short answer is yes - you could do all this via registry, however to be honest it resets too much for anyone to really sit down and find this all out, and to be honest... I'm not too sure why you'd want to do this anyway.

This kb article might make things a little clearer...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737


----------



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion. posted the question out of curiosity, as sometimes we cannot even open IE or the internet options screen. if we know how to reset the same via the registry then probably it will save us an OS re installation. moreover, i am one of those adventurous types. like to learn new things. 

thanks again.


----------

